# Anyone using the LSB NT exclusively?



## Boreal (Apr 7, 2021)

Looking for anyone who has significant time spent in the LSB, and their thoughts thus far.


----------



## FivePointSpurgeonist (Apr 7, 2021)

I've gone from primarily using the ESV to only using LSB and NASB (OT) and I'm enjoying it far more than I expected. Seems like there's some really good improvements from the NASB. I thought I'd always use the ESV as my main until the LSB came along and I suspect I will switch when the full bible is released and use it for the next 50 years.


----------



## Boreal (Apr 7, 2021)

Spurgeonite said:


> I've gone from primarily using the ESV to only using LSB and NASB (OT) and I'm enjoying it far more than I expected. Seems like there's some really good improvements from the NASB. I thought I'd always use the ESV as my main until the LSB came along and I suspect I will switch when the full bible is released and use it for the next 50 years.


That is similar to my experience. My hard copy is in the mail. 

How have you found the use of Yahweh in the Psalms?


----------



## Jonathco (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi Boreal, there's a fairly significant thread on the LSB that may be beneficial and helpful.

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/legacy-standard-bible-some-thoughts.104590/


----------

